# Any harm to the camera by using a 5DIV for prolonged video streaming?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 24, 2018)

I've recently started using a 5DIV for very prolonged sessions of live video streaming. I'm streaming at 1080 resolution, and feeding that video out of the camera via USB to a laptop where it gets streamed from there.

My question is, is there any detriment to the camera just leaving it turned on and in video mode for long periods of time, frequently? I'm talking like eight hours at a time, once a day. The focus is fixed, so it's not like I'm wearing out a lens focusing motor or anything. The camera doesn't seem to get warm or anything, so I think I'm good. The only detriment I can imagine is that I might get a little more sensor dust since the shutter is hung open so much of the time.

Somebody else must subject these things to heavy video use, right? It was made for this, right??


----------



## ethanz (Aug 24, 2018)

How does it stay on for more than 30 minutes? The only trick I know for output video monitoring is to push record every once in a while.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 24, 2018)

I dunno, it just does. I'm aware of the 30min limitation for video recording. But since I'm not actively recording, just streaming the output from the camera to a laptop, there doesn't seem to be a limit to how long I can do this for.

(Also obviously I have the camera running on an AC power adapter.)


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 24, 2018)

The only real problem should be from overheating..... 

However, having it on a tripod helps to radiate heat from the body, and as long as you are not leaving the camera in a hot environment or in direct sunlight, you should be ok shooting 1080 video... BTW, I have run into the overheating problem myself with a 5D2 outdoors, and made a sunshade for the camera out of a piece of thermoplastic and a hotshoe mount......


----------

